# Property to rent Costa Blanca



## Dawnnie73 (May 13, 2011)

Good evening all, how is everyone doing? Can anyone suggest any property rental sites that cover regions in the Costa Blanca for properties to rent on long lease please? The tinternet is a big wide world, lol!!! 
Many Thanks
Dawn xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dawnnie73 said:


> Good evening all, how is everyone doing? Can anyone suggest any property rental sites that cover regions in the Costa Blanca for properties to rent on long lease please? The tinternet is a big wide world, lol!!!
> Many Thanks
> Dawn xx


have a look in the useful links sticky & you'll find links to national rental websites - you can put the town you want & your other requirements

good hunting!!


----------

